# Small Cheap Chinese Laser



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

A very well-written review, indeed, Don. Except that you failed miserably in including the information the tingling minions need to look deeper into the device. Mebees a link to a website.


----------



## RootandBranch (May 18, 2015)

My bad. And it ain't me unless there's at least one miserable failure involved.

http://www.gearbest.com/3d-printers-3d-printer-kits/pp_242560.html?currency=USD&gclid=CKbm6OLT6cwCFQ8vaQodgr8CVQ

You're ordering from China so don't expect it to arrive quickly. Company send's progress on order and shipping in Chinese. Google translate struggled with it. Wasn't sure if homeland security was coming for a visit or I had a Panda in quarantine.


----------



## Fallon (Nov 1, 2009)

And under $90, not to bad. Interesting…


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Under $90 US might make it worthwhile, even if you only managed to mark your tools before it went TU. I have tens of thousands of $US worth of tools, so it is likely worth the money. How small can it make a legible character? I'm thinking I need a 6 pt font for the small diameters of my carving tools. No, you may not have my address.

OK, viewed website. Doesn't include metal. No surprise, there. Too reflective.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for the review and link. At that price it might be a good machine to learn on then you would know what to look for if you wanted to upgrade.


----------



## cmmyakman (Feb 16, 2011)

You convinced me - thanks for the review.


----------



## 53rdcard (Jul 21, 2010)

could you use it on a larger area if you moved the material, so instead of doing it all in one go, you move the material and make as many steps as you need, allowing you to make much larger engravings?

And can it do designs or just text?


----------



## RootandBranch (May 18, 2015)

53rd,

You could conceivably do a piece larger. The inner frame of the device that holds all the works is about 5×5 inches. The software accepts any bitmap in black and white. The text would need to be converted to a bitmap and the limits are an image 500×500 pixels. The problem if you had a larger piece and artwork would be alignment. I tried to do a piece that was bigger than the 1.5 inch square burn area by moving my stock to accept the other half of the larger image and I couldn't get it aligned.

This is what it is and I'm using it within those limits. Thanks


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for the review. The link is currently showing $79.99. May need to try this out.


----------



## sammie928s (Jul 26, 2019)

Thanks for the review. Looks like it does a decent job for the price. My son is going to jump onto the laser engraving bandwagon so I was thinking maybe one like this would be okay to get him going. I have heard about the k40 laser cutter, which is a fairly cheap laser cutter which I can get for around $300. Has anyone had any experience with this machine?


----------

